# Topics > Holograms >  Merge Cube, interactive holographic toy, Merge Labs, Inc., San Antonio, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Merge Labs, Inc.

Home page - mergeedu.com/cube

----------


## Airicist

Merge Cube SDK opening to developer community

Published on Apr 26, 2017




> We’ve opened the Merge Cube SDK to the developer community. Join us to create the future of play!
> 
> Merge Cube allows users to explore and interact with holographic objects in ways not possible before through AR technology. It offers brand new ways to learn, play, and connect with others, and can transform into just about anything you can imagine—from a human heart to a paintbrush to a bustling miniature city. 
> 
> Help us develop toys of the future by creating your own interactive holograms for the Merge Cube. 
> 
> Visit Merge Cube | Merge Labs Developer Portal to learn more and get a dev kit.

----------


## Airicist

Merge Cube from Merge Labs, Inc.

Published on Mar 20, 2018




> Finally an Augmented Reality product that's great to play with, easy to use...and affordable. Check out the innovative Merge Cube! Optical scanning brings the cube to life on a smartphone or tablet. Play games, learn about science and more. This is the best AR/VR toy we've found yet because of how well it works, how affordable it is and the wide variety of immersive content that's available. 
> 
> Product Info: Kids are fascinated by Augmented Reality and Virtual Reality, but most of the products are expensive, cumbersome and have limited play value after the initial fascination wears off. Well, no more. Get ready for Merge Cube. It's a deceptively simply compressed foam cube that's brought to life via optical software on a smartphone or tablet. There are lots of free apps developed for it, and kids 10 and up can have a great time exploring and playing, all very affordably. It works on Apple and Android devices. This is best interpretation of virtual and augmented reality we've seen yet for kids who want to learn and play.

----------

